# Earthquake in Spain



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

In central Spain, at 5:16, 5.2 on the scale
Earthquake in Central Spain Shakes Buildings in Madrid - ABC News

Central Spain shaken by 5.2-magnitude earthquake | In English | EL PAÍS
I felt something very slight, but didn't take any notice, but it was right around that time.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

We had a rumble in Alicante too!


----------



## Sallywant (Feb 23, 2015)

What areas of Spain are affected by earthquakes. Thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xicoalc said:


> We had a rumble in Alicante too!


a lot here felt it too - but the earth didn't move for me


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sallywant said:


> What areas of Spain are affected by earthquakes. Thanks.


damaging earthquakes are pretty rare, but there are lots of little ones all over the place

you might find this interesting Visualizador Terremotos próximos


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I was in the car at the time and none the wiser.
I occasionally feel rumbles but that could be a truck going past, the only two EQ I can safely say I have noticed were back in Australia, the first one I thought was Gremlins(I was 5) and the second I thought it was our dog scratching.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Sallywant said:


> What areas of Spain are affected by earthquakes. Thanks.


If you go to Google Earth and look at any areas in which you are interested. Set show earthquake data in the panel on the left and you will get red symbols showing where they have been quakes. Clicking on a symbol will give the quakes details.

Frequently you will find a line of quakes showing that there is a fault in the vicinity. Remember Africa is moving relative to Europe and relative to the Americas and anywhere there is a plate boundary, you will get seismic activity.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pazcat said:


> I was in the car at the time and none the wiser.
> I occasionally feel rumbles but that could be a truck going past, the only two EQ I can safely say I have noticed were back in Australia, the first one I thought was Gremlins(I was 5) and the second I thought it was our dog scratching.


Have never noticed any here so far, although some minor ones have been reported.

The most noticeable I ever experienced was when I was working on the 19th floor of the Arndale Tower in Manchester and the building really did shake - that was scary and things did slide off desks and shelves.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Lorca had a big earthquake a few years ago, with a huge amount of damage and a lot of people homeless


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

extranjero said:


> Lorca had a big earthquake a few years ago, with a huge amount of damage and a lot of people homeless


And apart from that people died! About 9 I think it was.
This article has appeared in El País, but I don't know how accurate it is because it doesn't mention Lorca!
How prone is Spain to earthquakes? | In English | EL PAÃ�S

Did people notice this?


> A study found that the Lorca quake ruptured a fault running near a basin weakened by 50 years of groundwater extraction in the area.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We have one of our members who lives there and was helping with the clear-up, no doubt he will add his contribution in due course.


----------

